# FET BEGINNER



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hello all

ive just got my BFN after first IVF cycle. Got 8 Embryos frozen due for FET July. Can anyone explain the process to me?/give me any useful tips/information?

would be very much appreciated. need to move forward, move on from todays result xxxxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Avon Queen,
    I have had 3 FET's the 1st being medicated and then the last 2 were natural FET's, This last one gave us a  , its early days yet but having had a history of ectopics i just hope luck is on our side and it turns out OK. I obviously am now a big fan of natural!
  Being that my cycle is so regular i just took faith in the information that my consultant told me in that there is no difference in the success rates between medicated and natural.
Having a regular cycle has a big influence on whether your clinic will do it. Plus its if you can get to your clinic 2 or possibly 3 times in one week while the scans to see if you've ovulated are done sometimes a day or two in between and then for ET. I had to go Tuesday Thursday and ET on the Saturday.
I found it very easy and though the medicated was ok i found myself feeling better with natural as it doesnt mess with your hormones. It doesn't always fit in with peoples work so alot opt for a more controlled cycle by doing medicated, knowing exactly when they need to go to the clinic.  
Hope this helps and that others will be along soon with their experiences.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

mrs shaw

thanks for replying especially today, thats great. congratulations on your BFP! as you can see ive had an ectopic as well i know what its like   best of luck  

my cycle is regular i think they are recommending natural cycle for me so thats great cause its worked for you! it could work for me?! 

my work is fairly flexible i would turn up once done at hospital and then work a full shift i can work till 9pm if nec so im fine. they prefer me to work evenings anyway as im in sales and most people answer phone at night.


are you suzanne shaw from dancin on ice?haha bet im origional there!!


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Avon Queen, 
  Yesterday when i replied i didn't really take on board the fact that you got a BFN yesterday also!! I'm so sorry i never acknowledged the fact.   
The worst for me was the few days after you get the result plus your hormones are all over the place plus you have your period to cope with.
Its good you have a regular cycle, i cant reccomend it enough, I was concerned from not getting a BFP in the cycles before and was getting nervous that none of my embryos are any good, plus they were my last ones. I had severe OHSS on the first cycle and i had already said i wasn't willing to go through a full stim again. Mild IVF was going to be my next option. I just have to wait and see if things go according to plan this time .
I'm not the famous Suzanne shaw , you are the first to ask as well! i have a double barrelled surname but only use the first part.
I hope you are being kind to yourself, getting plenty of rest and before long you may feel ready to go forward to trying for your much wanted baby, good luck . I'm sure we'll keep in touch if you stay posting on here.
Bye for now
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi suzanne

im already booked in 2nd june for review and to be taught about FET. so its only 4 weeks. they want me to have 2 periods so ive started bleeding now   and then i will have one beg june maybe around the time of the review. so im wanting to do the FET end june/beg july when i get my AF> thats what i wanted to ask - is it the same as IVF do you start when you get your AF or is it different?

feel very depressed today have scubbed the whole house so not exactly taking it easy (until now!) havent left the house all day and would quite happily stay indoors for the rest of my life   (sorry over dramatic i know)


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
  I'm so sorry you had such a bad day yesterday   I hope its a little better today .
  I expect they want you to do a trial month before the actual month of ET. This just checks that you have actually ovulated. The natural FET is quite simple, i know each clinic may have different ways of doing it but this is how mine did it.
On my trial month the month before,I rang the clinic on day 1 of my cycle. I had to start to POAS from day 12, I know my cycle very well and don't surge until day16/17 so i POAS from day 14.  On the day I surged i went for a scan, this showed the follicle about to be dispatched, i then went 2 days later to check that it had gone. On day 10 after ovulation i went to have a blood test to check my progesterone levels were OK. All revealed OK so was given the go ahead for the next month.
I phoned clinic on day 1. I surged on day 16 the following month had the same 2 scans and when it showed i had actually ovulated on the scan the ET went ahead 2 days later. My embryos were defrosted the day before making them day 3 embryos at transfer. I didnt need to have a blood test this time on day 10, I also didn't need to have cyclogest pessaries if i didn't want to, i could go totally natural but i decided to just use one at night. I believe they do give a bit of tummy discomfort as they did the time before, the thing is if your body is making it naturally then its OK not to use them, individual choice really.
Suzanne xxx
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for your reply suzanne   you really are a lifeline, helping me move forward. seem to be ok in house on my own but went out today and friend who works in local cafe asked how it had gone and i nearly cried she was too kind that always sets me off!! bit worried as gotta go back to work tues i better stop being so emotional! daft thing is i could stay in and cry all day but i dont! i dont feel like crying at home its just when i have to go out into the big bad world!! over compensated by spending £130 in morrisons!! but it did make me feel a touch better  

maybe i could do the trial month in June then as my appt is 2nd june and im due on AF around then....will have to see. what is POAS? sorry!! think will have to read your post again its all a bit over my head (as usual!!)


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
I looked on abbreviations and cant see it! I must of picked it up from the other posts over the months, POAS means Pee On A Stick, the ovulation detection sticks.
130 pounds at Morrisons?? i reckon i should come for dinner at your house! sounds like you might have some serious goodies in your cupboards now.  
Facing other folk when you are out and about must be difficult, try not to hold your emotions in though, its part of the grieving and if you don't grieve then it'll be difficult to move forward.  
Never lose sight of your dream and in the end it'll come true! 
Do you mind me asking, (hope not) on your signature you said you had a 6 week miscarriage, did you get scanned?  hope its not too painful a question . Its just i had a few miscarriages before my ectopics and i was  roughly the same gestation, i now kinda think they could of been self resolving ectopics. Just my thoughts as i will never know obviously.
My post was possibly a bit too much info! sorry. You'll get given written info which won't sound so complicated.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ah its not complicated its my head is up my **** at moment thats all. mmm dont nec like peeing on sticks got a bit addicted and was convinced i dont ovulate until hospital tested me and they said i do

yeah got all sorts in morrisons - hanging basket, red roses, oh and a "water catching sheep" (sheep holding a water bowl) for the garden. it'll be stone cladding next! it just spoke to me!

i want my life back but its nothing without a baby so im just stuck in some nasty void place that i need to come out of - id that makes any sense

regards 6 week miscarraige - yes i got scanned but i already knew it wasnt viable. at the scan i saw blood in like a half moon shape in my womb so it was definatley in the womb wasnt an ectopic they never saw anything in my womb then. the half moon shape blood was the rest of the baby i hadnt already miscarried so i just waited a few days and started to geet cramps and i new it was that coming out. did preg test 7 days after scan and was negative.

i think you can have an ectopic that your body gets rid of but the hormone levels will be different for an ectopic as they are much lower. also miscarriage i had pregnancy nausea and went off Tea/Milk and my boobs were very sore and i didnt have that with the ectopic

so basically what they told me was a miscarriage most definatley was due to hormone levels and scan picture. hope that helps?


----------

